# Muscles



## boy

post up pictures of your dogs/pups that are ripped. i enjoy looking at them.


----------



## pitbull951

Here is Rocco


----------



## boy

pitbull951 said:


> Here is Rocco


:clap::clap::clap: what a beast!


----------



## t1dirty

very nice dog...............


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I like that big thick neck on him


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Im lovin that second shot of him! good work! or good genetics, one of the two


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im lovin that second shot of him! good work! or good genetics, one of the two


im guessing both


----------



## reddoggy

I can never get this guy to flex up, on leash, when the camera is out.
Pea has been gettin "fat" this passed year.... So, no more good muscle shots from her for a while LOL


----------



## pitbull951

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> im guessing both


You probably won't belive this...but Rocco has never worked a day in his life. He is a house/kennel dog that chases rabbits in his free time.
It is purely genetic.


----------



## meganc66

oh my gosh rocco is beautiful!!!!

and lugz is hawt as always!


----------



## boy

reddoggy said:


> I can never get this guy to flex up, on leash, when the camera is out.
> Pea has been gettin "fat" this passed year.... So, no more good muscle shots from her for a while LOL


good looking boy! :goodpost:


----------



## reddoggy

Thanks!
Yeah, Pea was cut up and never worked, but then........ well....... My grandma made her fat while I was going through my divorce. 
Shoot, Lil Bit is a house dog and that bitch is incredible. Gotta love genetics!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

gimme 10 more days ill post good ol' chino


----------



## meganc66

StaffyDaddy said:


> gimme 10 more days ill post good ol' chino


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lol i been workin him pretty hard or long drag walks anyway so i been feedin him a lil extra he's got a lil gut on him i wanna work off, wanna get him in the lowest class i can get him at for the show


----------



## boy

reddoggy said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, Pea was cut up and never worked, but then........ well....... My grandma made her fat while I was going through my divorce.
> Shoot, Lil Bit is a house dog and that bitch is incredible. Gotta love genetics!


yeah it's hard to believe that some looks of pits come from genetics but its true. gotta love the breed.


----------



## boy

StaffyDaddy said:


> gimme 10 more days ill post good ol' chino


not even a pre-pic?


----------



## Czar

some very nice pics I love seeing pics of well conditioned dogs..great posts


----------



## thaim

heres deagles puppy pics!


----------



## boy

thaim said:


> heres deagles puppy pics!


looks so cute! :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

boy said:


> not even a pre-pic?


lol well he doesn't have an excessive amount of muscle by any means, but i wanna lean him out a bit to show some definition. a lot harder to see on brindles


----------



## boy

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol well he doesn't have an excessive amount of muscle by any means, but i wanna lean him out a bit to show some definition. a lot harder to see on brindles


yeah i agree about the brindle part. i'll be waiting to see Chino. hurry! :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

thaim said:


> heres deagles puppy pics!


he looked as handsome then as he does not. deagle has always been a looker i see


----------



## DueceAddicTed

a PET in the process of muscle making , going kind of slow the weather doesn't help much with getting him out more ... but we're getting there ...


----------



## meganc66

ronnie i wish my dogs would stand nice for even a natural stacking pic *le sigh* they're bums. 

i don't have any super ripped doggies to show off, and like ronnie, i am not a cold weather lover so i stay inside as much as possible in the winter (bad megan)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one of Dosia he worked off some puppy fat and getting him toned. He's still got work to go but he's looking good IMO.


----------



## shadowwolf

Ryker









Lyric


----------



## meganc66

shadowwolf said:


> Ryker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyric


this just makes me wanna steal your dogs even more  hahahha. they're so gorgeous


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Omg Shadowwolf your dogs look awesome!... 
Can I send you my boy and you finish muscling him out loll ... 
Love these dogs ...

Lol Megan, yea Duece does ok in a stack when he's focused but I held him there cuz he caught glimpse of a squirrel !!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Bodacious









Touche'


----------



## boy

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Bodacious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the first brindle i see that is ripped. Nice!


----------



## cEElint

cant go wrong w/ springpole pics.. lol


----------



## boy

cEElint said:


> cant go wrong w/ springpole pics.. lol


this picture looks like there's a mirror in between. lol nice dogs/pups though! :clap:


----------



## bullybabe




----------



## reddoggy

Puppy muscles


----------



## bullybabe

reddoggy said:


> Puppy muscles


Holy ****..... I am sooooo in love!!!!!!! Can I have her???


----------



## reddoggy

She grew up to be such a good girl! Seriously, the only thing she ever does wrong is chew up toilet paper rolls. Shoot, she's such a good girl that she has pooped in the bath tub to avoid messing up the carpet  She's protected me, loved me, and made me proud. She is the reason why I will always own an APBT.


----------



## t1dirty

had to come back to see the great pics


----------



## PatienceFlame

Here are some of my girl Riley @ 8 months taken yesterday.


----------



## Nizmo

Pit X Muscles lol this is Nismo at 1 yrs old. he's now getting to about 1.5 yrs 








he's by no means "ripped" but i like to think he is a good looking pit.X.lab


----------



## cronicmole

wheres the g.o.a.t Lux and BullyTheKids dog


----------



## Mcleod15

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Bodacious


YEAH, I knew my dog would make this thread, 
Don't take that statement to heart not my dog just a fan, LOL


----------



## Trapboi103

champ at 5months

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g119/TRAPBOI103/picture1032.jpg


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

Here are some pics of my old Magnus dog(AST). In the first pic, he is at chain weight, and actually looks bigger than he is.









In the 2nd pic he is ripped a little more for summer work.


----------



## Rojas209

*cEElint* you have to beautiful dogs!
:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

shadowwolf said:


> Ryker


----------



## pitbull951

This is my girl Tiger Lily @ 5.5 yrs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

pitbull951 said:


> This is my girl Tiger Lily @ 5.5 yrs.


Chino said daaaaaaannnnggggg

And i didn't think she looked too bad either


----------



## meganc66

DANG.

okay how about howard sends me his doggy and shadowwolf can send me their doggies and pitbull951 can send me tigerlily and 


im lovin these piccies <3333333

and oz, how did i know you would just  over ryker? lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cuz he is brindle and i can see that awesome definition.. plus a i saw a pic in another thread of him doing his thang on the wp track... pitbull affiliated and brindle infatuated over here ya digg?!


----------



## meno222




----------



## Harley D

cEElint said:


> cant go wrong w/ springpole pics.. lol


I just love this picture...almost looks like a mirror! looks awesome


----------



## Harley D

Howardsperformancek9 said:


>


Dang! he has gotten a work out!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

meno222 said:


>


yessssiiirrrrrr :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Here are some pics of my old Magnus dog(AST). In the first pic, he is at chain weight, and actually looks bigger than he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2nd pic he is ripped a little more for summer work.


That's insane! Looks like a gym rat that guy!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

here are a few of Peanut.


----------



## boy

PeanutsMommy said:


> here are a few of Peanut.


middle picture looks great!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

thanks. i need to start taking him out and working him a bit though


----------



## boy

meno222 said:


>


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Czar

whoa incredible looking dogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame

He is down right picture perfect with those muscles!!!:clap:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

reddoggy said:


> Puppy muscles


awwwwwwwwwwwww too freaking cute! how old was she there?


----------



## shadowwolf

My ol' lady, Luna, at 6 years - girl's still got it.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Switch is doing his thing


----------



## PeanutsMommy

shadowwolf said:


> My ol' lady, Luna, at 6 years - girl's still got it.


wow she looks like she is barely 2! She looks great


----------



## meganc66

yummmm @ switch and luna!


----------



## kodiakgirl

Here's my boy...










and of course, some with the makeshift "springpole" lol
































and we're gonna work on some more toning once spring rolls around and we get more sunlight. can't do much in Alaskan winters!


----------



## shadowwolf

PeanutsMommy said:


> wow she looks like she is barely 2! She looks great


She'll be 7 years in May.


----------



## performanceknls

Alright lets see what pictures I can find, I really need new ones.
Here is Dixie when we got her off the chain









Here is Trinity at 7 years old, not bad for an old lady!

















Justice when she was in shape









Siren









Tempest

















Typhoon

















Monsoon


----------



## boy

performanceknls said:


> Alright lets see what pictures I can find, I really need new ones.
> 
> those dogs looks great and in shape! :clap:


----------



## boy

any more?


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG those are some great pics you all got some amazing dogs.


----------



## XCainX




----------



## boy

he is looking great!


----------



## Triniboy18

monsoon is a beast!


----------



## vdubbinya

i know my pix look like ISH but just wait till taxes cum in, okie.


----------



## boy

he's looking great. nice color


----------



## e442




----------



## boy

great coating!!:clap:


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a few of Lux.


----------



## vdubbinya

oooooooo u had 2 bring lux in here huh. i c how it is  breath taking.


----------



## dixieland

vdubbinya said:


> oooooooo u had 2 bring lux in here huh. i c how it is  breath taking.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: They are both breath taking!


----------



## gtnotw

pitbull951 said:


> You probably won't belive this...but Rocco has never worked a day in his life. He is a house/kennel dog that chases rabbits in his free time.
> It is purely genetic.


that truly is unbelievable... are his litter mates as ripped as he is also?


----------



## Celestial88

I hope you don't mind me posting my boy.

This was him in his best shape last summer.(I had my grandma play with him on the flirt pole so I could get some pictures. She was rather reluctant. lol)

























This was him around Christmas.









Earlier summer.

















Our goal is to get back to those first pictures, and keep him like that. I plan on buying a treadmill so that we can still exercise in winter. (It rains, and rains here, summer = heaven.)


----------



## Diggit

boy said:


> post up pictures of your dogs/pups that are ripped. i enjoy looking at them.


you asked you shall receive!


----------



## Montana

My female Lucie at 3 years old a week before she passed away. Sucks because she was in heat for nearly a month, the last week before she passed she came out of heat 




























Here is my boy Riddick at 16 weeks 29 pounds


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few recent pics of Dosia bulking up


----------



## Celestial88

Hey! I know that place! Went there once a while ago. Don't remember where it was though, I slept the whole car ride.


Dosia is looking nice, very handsome.


----------



## Mach0

Bulking up


----------



## Black Rabbit

Celestial88 said:


> Hey! I know that place! Went there once a while ago. Don't remember where it was though, I slept the whole car ride.
> 
> Dosia is looking nice, very handsome.


That's dog Island park here in Red Bluff. It's right passed the trails.


----------



## performanceknls

Tempest today at Schutzhund


----------



## Celestial88

kg420 said:


> That's dog Island park here in Red Bluff. It's right passed the trails.


Do you know how long it has been around? I went to a place that looked like that when I was around 9-11 range.

The water would be great for cooling off after working.


----------



## Rudy4747

Heres Dooney all 44 lbs of him.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Celestial88 said:


> Do you know how long it has been around? I went to a place that looked like that when I was around 9-11 range.
> 
> The water would be great for cooling off after working.


It's been around as long as I've lived here, about 16 years.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

93 pounds...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

oops here the pic.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Onyx looking for a pointer. Picture was taken indoors so the lighting and quality are far from ideal. You can get the idea eventhough it sux. I dunno how to bring a dog out like some of the jaw droppers in this thread


----------



## performanceknls

A lot of it is genetic. i do not work out tempest it is all natural.


----------



## Firehazard

^^ what ever.. :roll: its not like she's OTC (( Off The Couch ))  hahahaha.. I'd tell ya thats one of the baddest blues I've seen but you already know that


----------



## PatienceFlame

Puppy muscle (horrid photo of him. I will take photos when I am there monday)









Riley was always naturally muscular due to her high drive. I barely played fetch with her because of the cold weather. She isn't ripped but she has nice definition for a bed hog imo


























































I will get updates of her aswell monday


----------



## Mach0

Wow. Good looker. I wonder how it would look if you tried to condition her. Geeez



RileyRoo said:


> Puppy muscle (horrid photo of him. I will take photos when I am there monday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riley was always naturally muscular due to her high drive. I barely played fetch with her because of the cold weather. She isn't ripped but she has nice definition for a bed hog imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get updates of her aswell monday


----------



## PatienceFlame

I think it would be an over kill of muscle if I conditioned her. lol! I don't think I will be doing much in the sense of that...she will be doing dockdiving and weightpulling which I think is good enough for her.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

I know genetics play a large part in the total make up of a dogs apperance. The excersise has to bridge some of the gap, along with diet. I have noticed a dramatic difference in a sbt opposed to a apbt. I knew there is a difference no matter how close the breed "structure" is. Onyx looks like a fat boy and i train him daily. I keep telling my ocd, onyx is 13mos and will change. He loves to train and i love seeing him happy and making haters change their feelings about bulldogs


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Firehazard said:


> ^^ what ever.. :roll: its not like she's OTC (( Off The Couch ))  hahahaha.. I'd tell ya thats one of the baddest blues I've seen but you already know that


I totally agree.....tempest is one of the baddest blue colored dogs i have ever laid eyes on. I love that Biscuit!!


----------



## Mach0

00 S/C Lightning said:


> I know genetics play a large part in the total make up of a dogs apperance. The excersise has to bridge some of the gap, along with diet. I have noticed a dramatic difference in a sbt opposed to a apbt. I knew there is a difference no matter how close the breed "structure" is. Onyx looks like a fat boy and i train him daily. I keep telling my ocd, onyx is 13mos and will change. He loves to train and i love seeing him happy and making haters change their feelings about bulldogs


Very true about genetics. My boy is lean and pretty muscular but he's not able to get ridiculousy shredded( unless I'm doing something wrong). He has a bulkier build.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

With that being said is it impossible to strip a dog if they dont have the right genetics?


----------



## yDOC

not his whole body, but still a good pic.


----------



## cEElint

Dre n Daisy









Alize


----------



## Mach0

00 S/C Lightning said:


> With that being said is it impossible to strip a dog if they dont have the right genetics?


You can get itdone. Just might not be the same. For example- my legs are naturally big, including my calves. My body building buddy always envied my legs. He could never get his to get my size. You can always condition, but genetics play a role.

If you are talking about stripping down the fat and makingthe dog really slender before adding muscle, it can be done. You gotta know your dog and pay attention. 
For example

I had my boy like this-










To this-










To the bulking back up stage- I can see he's packing more mass and I made him lose a crap load of fat.










However, he will never look like this and I will never get shredded like Bruce Lee lol.


----------



## PatienceFlame

Alot of it has to do with genetics and diet. I will post a photo of Riley when she was on the raw diet.


----------



## Mach0

RileyRoo said:


> Alot of it has to do with genetics and diet. I will post a photo of Riley when she was on the raw diet.


Raw diet indeed. I've seen ppl do well with TOTW as well or something similar. Idk- haven't fed it.


----------



## PatienceFlame

Sorry, here is the only photo I could find. when she was on raw her coat was amazing.:


----------



## DirtyD

not sure if I can compete with these but here you go..




























its a work in progress.


----------



## Mach0

^ nice dog D


----------



## DirtyD

thank you mach0. we are 20 days into conditioning right now


----------



## TypeR?

when you guys say "off the chain" what are you meaning exactly? or am i reading too much into it.


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> thank you mach0. we are 20 days into conditioning right now


We gotta chat. I like your work :-D



TypeR? said:


> when you guys say "off the chain" what are you meaning exactly? or am i reading too much into it.


Unconditioned.


----------



## DirtyD

Mach0 said:


> We gotta chat. I like your work :-D


sounds good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firehazard

Turk








Bennies farewell ... from Working Dog Bear School.. LOL thats me..


----------



## DirtyD

thats a nice little bulldog you got there.


----------



## Mach0

Stan- I <3 Turk. Can I have him?! I'll pay for shipping.


----------



## JayHawk

Preacher showing off his guns


----------



## purple93lowrider

Nice pics love the muscle shots too....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Mach0 said:


> Stan- I <3 Turk. Can I have him?! I'll pay for shipping.


No way man I'll fight you for him, if Turk's goin anywhere he's goin with me!!


----------



## Mach0

kg420 said:


> No way man I'll fight you for him, if Turk's goin anywhere he's goin with me!!


I fight dirty lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit

So do I, and I bite!!!!!


----------



## Mach0

Lol you are a mess


----------



## DirtyD

JayHawk that is a fine looking animal you have there.


----------



## Mach0

^^^ I agree. Almost forgot to comment on him.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yes, yes, Preacher is the  
It's good to see him


----------



## performanceknls

Firehazard said:


> ^^ what ever.. :roll: its not like she's OTC (( Off The Couch ))  hahahaha.. I'd tell ya thats one of the baddest blues I've seen but you already know that





00 S/C Lightning said:


> I totally agree.....tempest is one of the baddest blue colored dogs i have ever laid eyes on. I love that Biscuit!!


I kick myself everyday for spaying her! I have some new breedings coming up and I hope to try and recreate her. I wish her mom was a live, I would breed her and keep the whole litter and just build an army of them!! :rofl: The fact she is a great working dog is the icing on the cake!! Thanks guys


----------



## Black Rabbit

I hope you get exactly what your looking for in the next breeding. Tempest is such an amazing girl.


----------



## babybaby91

*eva*

this is eva my 7 month old female blue nose pit... she is pure genetics she doesnt get out much cuz she absolutely hates walking on a leash... she has gotti/razors edge and iron cross bloodlines in her...


----------



## cEElint

found some more


----------



## Black Rabbit

^^^ NICE!!!!!!


----------



## dmcfall13

Wish I had better pics of my girl, she in decent shape I hope lol. Considering she is only 11 months old. And pretty much been in the house since Nov. Try to give at least 30 min. of exercise out side every day. It's hard to get a good muscle shot of a brindle. And sorry for such big pics but photobucket wasnt wanting to cooperate tonight for some reason.


----------



## Indie

Indie @ just shy of 10 months.

























and you can catch some of the muscling on her side here:









If you think photographing muscle on a brindle dog is hard.. try white with brindle spots! LOL
<3 my girl!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Great looking dogs everyone!

Thanks for the comments on mine. 



pitbull951 said:


> You probably won't believe this...but Rocco has never worked a day in his life. He is a house/kennel dog that chases rabbits in his free time.
> It is purely genetic.


 I believe it as mine are the same way. Genetics comes first and foremost.


----------



## fishinrob

Indie is a beautiful girl! My favorite color combo!!! My first girl was a brindle and white that looked just like her.


----------



## fishinrob

Maggie!! Trying to post different photos than the ones yesterday.


----------



## davidfitness83

dmcfall13 said:


> Wish I had better pics of my girl, she in decent shape I hope lol. Considering she is only 11 months old. And pretty much been in the house since Nov. Try to give at least 30 min. of exercise out side every day. It's hard to get a good muscle shot of a brindle. And sorry for such big pics but photobucket wasnt wanting to cooperate tonight for some reason.


I love her ears  what a cutie


----------



## davidfitness83

Indie said:


> Indie @ just shy of 10 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can catch some of the muscling on her side here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think photographing muscle on a brindle dog is hard.. try white with brindle spots! LOL
> <3 my girl!


I love her markings she is a beauty for sure !


----------



## aprilortego

This is a image I caught of Nila on her spring pole with my cell.... quality isnt great but shows her build quite nice










One of my fav. shots of her


----------



## cEElint

found an old pic of Allie-boo .. RIP girl


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

cEElint said:


> found an old pic of Allie-boo .. RIP girl


AWW! Gorgeous girl!  RIP baby girl


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

*Bella @ 8 months old*


----------



## Mach0

Bella is looking good !!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Mach0 said:


> Bella is looking good !!!!!!


Thanks man! I appreciate that


----------



## Mach0




----------



## angelbaby

macho he looks really good, love that boy.


----------



## Mach0

Thanks Angel


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Mach0 said:


>


He looks real good! Handsome boy!


----------



## Mach0

BNB thanks


----------



## josen1982

man macho looks good, I noticed he has more of a bully head, is he a bully? I was wondering if a bully would have more muscle tone if worked properly?


----------



## josen1982

that boy ROCCO looks good and he seems to be a tall boy


----------



## josen1982

performanceknls said:


> Alright lets see what pictures I can find, I really need new ones.
> Here is Dixie when we got her off the chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Trinity at 7 years old, not bad for an old lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice when she was in shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon


tempest and typhoon are my favs, but wow typhoon almost looks like a male, in a good muscular way:thumbsup:


----------



## Mach0

josen1982 said:


> man macho looks good, I noticed he has more of a bully head, is he a bully? I was wondering if a bully would have more muscle tone if worked properly?


Thank you
Yes he is a bully


----------



## Eric

Mach0, your boy is looking so good. I am very impressed on how well he has come a long. I gotta hit you up and get some ideas on what you have been doing  I do a lot of cardio with him, but have been doing a lot more springpole and tug play to build a little more muscle on him.

Here's Whit from his bday (April 1st) weekend, he turned 1yr old. We were playing fetch and he showed off his guns a bit


----------



## Firehazard

Hooch AKA Brindled Coffee .. R.I.P.

















Turk AKA Turkish Blend...

















Laika Taiga AKA Laika.. my Karelian Bear Laika(Dog)

















Bozz Hog AKA Hoagie..


----------



## Mach0

Eric said:


> Mach0, your boy is looking so good. I am very impressed on how well he has come a long. I gotta hit you up and get some ideas on what you have been doing  I do a lot of cardio with him, but have been doing a lot more springpole and tug play to build a little more muscle on him.
> 
> Here's Whit from his bday (April 1st) weekend, he turned 1yr old. We were playing fetch and he showed off his guns a bit


Thanks. Hit me up. Each dog is different regarding genetics and how it will turn out but you can put in work and watch the dog morph.


----------



## Czar

wow some incredible looking dogs


----------



## DirtyD

Firehazard said:


> Hooch AKA Brindled Coffee .. R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turk AKA Turkish Blend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laika Taiga AKA Laika.. my Karelian Bear Laika(Dog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bozz Hog AKA Hoagie..


turk and hooch are amazing Great looking dogs! Good work! I am impressed! :clap:


----------



## KMdogs

I love your dogs FH, some good looking dogs.


----------



## DirtyD

I'll take Turk off your hands FH, shoot I will drive to get him lol


----------



## Mach0

DirtyD said:


> I'll take Turk off your hands FH, shoot I will drive to get him lol


get in line bud lol


----------



## IzzosMommy

I cant get her to really flex when the camera is out , Ill try this weekend in the good weather .


----------



## Pink

My Bully, conditioned weight.










Now, chain weight.


----------



## Mach0

^^^ you are on another forum? I feel as if I have seen Cleo before.


----------



## Pink

Yes, I'm a member on PBC.


----------



## 9361

Pink said:


> My Bully, conditioned weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, chain weight.


:clap::clap::clap::clap: nice job


----------



## fishinrob

Very good looking dog!


----------



## Pink

Thanks y'all!


----------



## clvnlyns

performanceknls said:


> Alright lets see what pictures I can find, I really need new ones.
> Here is Dixie when we got her off the chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Trinity at 7 years old, not bad for an old lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice when she was in shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon


Like your dog, where did u get monsoon's collar at. Wud love to get one


----------



## dwa




----------



## Indie

Updated pics of ms Indie:
































and then, 4 weeks later, she packed on a few and took some nice wins @ UKC Gateway Nationals 
not fat, but not as ripped.


----------



## Steele

*Leon*

much good buildt and trained dogs here i see!
ill post one of mine to, he need more training but hes young so have been taking it easy


----------



## DMTWI

I wouldn't say Chewee is 'ripped', he's got some mass & muscle...needs more conditioning to be ripped up though....as do i.... ha ha ha :cheers:


----------



## scratchin dog

Here's some pics of my pup Gaston...





































and his pop, Angus..


----------



## Mach0

^^^^ You dont count !! Those dogs were born like that lol.....


Beautiful


----------



## scratchin dog

Mach0 said:


> ^^^^ You dont count !! Those dogs were born like that lol.....
> 
> Beautiful


LOL..Gaston _was_ born like that..I havent started working him yet. :angeldevi


----------

